
JPMorgan Brings Amazon’s Alexa to Wall Street Trading Floors - adventured
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-03-26/jpmorgan-brings-amazon-s-alexa-to-wall-street-trading-floors
======
osullivj
Sounds like they've hooked up Alexa to JP's JPMorganExpress single dealer
platform so indicative prices for swaps and bonds can be pushed to the Amazon
infrastructure. JPMExpress supports RFQ style trading, just like the single
dealer platforms at other banks, as well as Bloomberg and TradeWeb. The
article suggests that trade execution against quotes is a logical next step.
Which is ironic as RFQ style trading (as opposed to central limit order book
style) was created as an electronic replacement for voice trading in dealer to
client OTC markets.

